
Why do razor blades get dull so quickly? - bookofjoe
https://www.wired.com/story/why-do-razor-blades-dull-so-quickly/
======
bookofjoe
>How hair deforms steel

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/689](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6504/689)

